
Palantir has a $20B valuation and a big problem: It keeps losing money - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/palantir-has-a-dollar20-billion-valuation-and-a-big-problem-it-keeps-losing-money/ar-BBPCU4s?li=BBnbfcL
======
yroc92
They're still under $800M in revenue and only growing 25% this year? $20B
definitely seems too high of a valuation.

